# CVA Scout Compact .243 and Optima .308



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

...


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

...


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Are both guns the exact models on the link? 20" barrels? Camo pattern? Stainless steel barrel? scope mounts?


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

...


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I sent you a pm with my phone number... Feel free to text pictures and I will post them.


----------

